# DIANABOL gains lost post cycle MYTH



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

Is there are any scientific proofs of Dianabol only gains lost after cycle compered to any other steroids out there?

Why in the earth would you loose everything after an cycle of one of the most anabolic steroids out there?

Is it possible to gain and keep gains lets say after 6-8 week Dianabol cycle?

Thanks


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You can easily keep the muscle gains.

The problem is people will lose loads of water weight, which they wrongly assume is lost muscle rather than just lost water retention.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, lost water weight and crappy post cycle training/eating causes it mate. Just train right, have the correct calories and diet and most of it stays.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> You can easily keep the muscle gains.
> 
> The problem is people will lose loads of water weight, which they wrongly assume is lost muscle rather than just lost water retention.


This, same problem with people on every cycle really.

Intra-cellular water is a huge reason for the increase in weight. Come off and you lose the water.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

And would one benefit strengths wise adding Proviron to only Dianabol cycle?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

benki11 said:


> And would one benefit strengths wise adding Proviron to only Dianabol cycle?


 yeah probably but you would get better strength gains adding some test instead


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

my first cyce was proviron an dbol, kept me hard and dry and gained 20lbs. was the best cycle ever


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So is it possible to keep only Dianabol cycle and if not why not?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

ALR said:


> my first cyce was proviron an dbol, kept me hard and dry and gained 20lbs. was the best cycle ever


What did you run?

Something like;

30mg Dbol 1-6

25mg Proviron 1-6

PCT (novla etc) 7-11

Wondering because im thinking about adding proviron to my planned 1st cycle - but not too sure on the dosage for it, the only ones i found are gp proviron at 25mg per pill...


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

puurboi said:


> What did you run?
> 
> Something like;
> 
> ...


That is what i am planing to just with 40mg of dianabol for my second(maybe ill get less acne) test give me terrible acne


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

puurboi said:


> What did you run?
> 
> Something like;
> 
> ...


That is what i am planing to just with 40mg of dianabol for my second(maybe ill get less acne) test give me terrible acne


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahh we should compare results man


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol, you only lose extra water you were holding.... not gains, well not most of it


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Ahh we should compare results man


Fu*k i added 500mg of test as well for 10-12 weeks


----------

